# your best-feeling-tricks?



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

what is your best-feeling tricks?

I love bs 180 either melon grab and tweek it out or mute grab.
2nd fs 360 stale
3rd cab 540 stale


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I can do backboards in my sleep and love the smoothness of them.


----------



## ShredTaos (Sep 21, 2011)

Nothing like stomping out a huge BS 180 drop and riding out switch for me. Something about it.


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

Im a big fan of nosesliding a rail and 180ing off, just feels so stylish


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Front boards. I like how they look and they're not hard.

I also enjoy buttering/screwing around with friends


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

just floating a fat ass melon grab with some tweakage.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

big slow 180 into some deep pow


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

back5, front boards.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Nollie backside 180 and boned out Indy and Melon grabs.


----------



## lukefMI (Feb 25, 2011)

Back rodeo 5's, back 5's, and front boards are all bread and butter.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Switch FS 180 window wind.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

grind: fs noseslide

air: back 5 melon


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

landing a jump....can't really do any tricks yet.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

riding on my heel edge feels awesome. Im also a big fan of the leaf technique


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've done a few grabs but after watching a lot of videos this winter i'll probably try grabbing everything in every way. especially mindy stiffy. saw a video of a guy going this and it looked so weird but it was sick


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

lethies91 said:


> I've done a few grabs but after watching a lot of videos this winter i'll probably try grabbing everything in every way. especially mindy stiffy. saw a video of a guy going this and it looked so weird but it was sick


I'm choosing to misinterpret this post.

:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

back 180 melons or 360 tail grabs over 60-75 foot jumps is the best feeling really


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Switch backside 1 switch tail grab because the floaty feeling and stomping down regular
Backside 3 melon off natural hits (pow moguls!)
Front blunt to fakie
50-50 backside 1 to fakie


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Pretty much any slow and smooth backside spin


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

a nice, slow, boned/corked front 3


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

there is this stump up a bank on the side of a cat track that i always aim for when im coming down that way. I think it looks sweet when i can manage a blunt stall, 180 out. woohoo natural features.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

POW CARVE is probably the sickest trick out there.. i love doing them!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

oneshot said:


> POW CARVE is probably the sickest trick out there.. i love doing them!


well ya, then theres that. Just nailing an enitre tree run, making hard turns and spontaneously jumping off/over natural features as you spot them, process your ATML, and prep for it all in the 10 seconds from the time you saw it to actually hitting them.  Thats what alot of my runs are like.


----------

